# Subdomain mit .htaccess anpassen?



## raphi93 (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag / Abend liebe Leser,
Und zwar habe ich eine Frage, die ich schon seit längeren immer noch nicht gefunden habe.
Vielleicht gibt es ja hier experten im Bereich .htaccess?

Nun ja ich bin es nicht.
Nun zum eigentlichen Thema:

Mein Webspace Hoster hat gestern von ispcp 1...6 auf 1...7 upgedatet.
Damals wurden alle Subdomains z.B xzy.domain. ( Endung ) auf die Startseite gerootet.

Daraufhin habe ich aus diesen Funktionen einen Websiten-Creator mit php, Js gecodet und die Subdomaine ( $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] ) aufgesplittet um den Benutzernamen zu erhalten.

D.h {username}.domaine . endung sodass nur der {username} übrig blieb.
Nun ja Jetzt wird nur noch ne doofe Login-Seite angezeigt...
Der Administrator meinte ich soll das mit htaccess lösen.

Hat einer eine Idee wie ich ne subdomaine (.*).domaine.de auf die /index.php laufen lassen kann?
( Keine Weiterleitung!! - Sowas wie RewriteRule vllt. )

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen...

Grüßle Raphi


----------



## mistertwisters (6. Januar 2011)

```
# .htaccess

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/index\.php
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(.+)\.domain\.de
RewriteRule .* /index.php?username=%1 [L]
```


```
# index.php

<?php
/*
 * standard variante zum testen ok
 * $username = $_GET['username'];
 *
 * produktiv empfehle ich es zuerst zu filtern
 * @link http://php.net/manual/en/function.filter-input.php
 */

$username = filter_input(INPUT_GET, 'username', FILTER_SANITIZE_STRING);

echo $username;

?>
```

Getestet und betriebsbereit !


----------

